# What sign are you and your partner?



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

Ok, we've talked about love languages, personality types and more. I'm well aware that some people don't believe astrological signs mean anything and they don't affect the way we are. 

I personally like to see this in a scientific manner. I believe that the day when we're born (the weather, temperature etc) can in one way or another shape the way we evolve. I was wondering whether signs have any impact on marriages as well and whether people actually fit best with one sign or another. 

So for those who'd like to, please share what astrological sign you and your partner are. I'm an Aquarius and my husband is a Scorpio.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm a pisces, my SO is a gemini. Not supposed to be a good match.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

Nekko.
Good topic.
Personally, I hold some stock in astrology, though I know most people think it's whooey.
My sign fits me to a T, and when I had my personal specific birth chart mapped out, it became even more accurate.
I am a scorpio and he is an aquarius.
I have been told by an astrology guru that ours is a hard match...and I think they might have been right, but I am never going to give up trying to make it work.
I'd be curious to find out if your relationship w/ your husband matches mine with my husband since our signs mirror eachother.... I mean personality wise and how we communicate.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, since I have no proof that astrology doesn't work, I will keep an open mind. I also have a keen interest in the metaphysical world. The study of astrology gets quite complicated to say the least. Anyway, my estranged husband in Aquarius and I'm Virgo. Apparently that wasn't a good match.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I'm a Capricorn, he's a Virgo, on the Libra cusp. From everything I remember seeing, we're supposed to be a good match, and we certainly seem to be. We've had our problems, but for the most part, our relationship has always been very good.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Libra – Leo : Together, they’re a showstopper sight!

I am a Libra, my husband is a Leo, The information above is what I got from a website!

http://www.psychicguild.com/zodiac_compatibility.php


----------



## Ladybugs (Oct 12, 2010)

I dont know how much this holds water, but my bf is sagitarrius, and I am a cancer/ Leo..cancer leo is combination of water and fire, and he is a fire sign..i know sagitarius and Leo are supposed to be good together, but like i said not sure how much it holds water. 
My brother and sister are born ONE day apart (by 3 yrs)..bro is on Oct 30, and sister Oct 31. theyre both Scorpios but seem pretty different, my brother is very peacable and mellow and sister is very high maintenance and tends to argue get in conflicts with people


----------



## mariem1967 (Dec 1, 2010)

i'm scorpion and my partner virgo but believe me it doesn't have anything to do with our relationship. I had partners of same signs but totally different characters so...


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

I have mixed feelings about astrology. On the one hand, I DO sincerely believe that the time of our birth does affect our development in some ways. I think general things, like the temperature outside, the amount of sunlight, amount of rainfall, etc. affect us while we’re in the womb because they affect our mothers’ hormones and chemical signals, as well as her sleep cycles and ability to exercise (more people will go outside to exercise if it's nice out, rather than trekking through the cold to a gym in the winter).

I don’t know that the entire human race can be categorized into 12 personality types based mostly on time of birth, however. I think more of that comes from genetics, upbringing, culture, etc. than when we were born. I’ve also stumbled across some astrology books that give a PHYSICAL description of a Leo, a Virgo, etc. Like--what?! I laughed out loud! Basically, it said that I should be super muscular with wide hips and very wavy hair because I’m an Aries. Genetics said that I would be very slender and not muscular or curvy, and have straight hair. Guess which was right? I think taking it to these extremes is a little over the top, but general traits make sense to me.

SO I think there’s some truth in it but not enough to determine every aspect of who we are.

My sign and my partner’s sign are apparently pretty compatible. I think there is some truth to it, as I am the more fiery emotional one and he is more calm and level headed.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

My husband and I are both Sagittarius - and both born on the same day, same year! Don't know if that's good or bad, astrologically...


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Astrology is fun but I don't put any stock in it.

I'm a Libra and my husband is a Pisces

"Their sexual relationship is the one thing they have that is so powerful it could be the ties that keep this relationship together. She will heighten his desires and cravings for her to a level he won’t be able to control and he will mystify her and pull her into his world of dreams and affection. Together their sexual abilities will be unmatched to most.

Pisces man will never lie to Libra woman but he will keep secrets. He will never completely divulge himself to her and this will irritate her and anger her causing troubles in the relationship."

Tru dat :lol:


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Me=Leo/goat
Wife=Leo/horse

And they said we wouldn't last


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am a Scorpio, My husband is a Sagittarius . We were both born on the same # day of the month, as was my best friend growing up.


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

Mrs.LonelyGal said:


> Nekko.
> Good topic.
> Personally, I hold some stock in astrology, though I know most people think it's whooey.
> My sign fits me to a T, and when I had my personal specific birth chart mapped out, it became even more accurate.
> ...


Well, feel free to PM me. From what i read in your posts i'm pretty much in your shoes even though you'e the same sign as my husband  I'm not sure if the match is really hard or we all have to face the "hardness" that each relationship implies. The problem for me is that we kind of grew together and our personalities changed a bit to match, so to say. What i can say is that, since we learned to communicate with eachother it seems a hell of a lot easier. 


> I don’t know that the entire human race can be categorized into 12 personality types based mostly on time of birth, however.


Yeah, i kinda agree with that. I don't believe 1 word out of the physical description part. I will however agree that some people in the same star sign will tend to have some common traits as personality. (aka i've yet to meet a shy person who is a Gemini). Then again, some people of the same sign are different. I "blame" the similarities on what i said before, weather, temperature, how people will behave each season....


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

we are leos born one week and apart, but i am older by 355 days HA!!!!

his mother said though a fake toothy smile thats...cute...heh heh
she is a gemni, and we have a hard time finding a level of friendship.

we always seen to attract peices, and virgos as best friends.


we have blow up the whole world fights, but our make-up is just as fun.:rofl:


----------



## RHVM (Nov 23, 2010)

My husband is a Gemini, and I am a Leo. I've no idea how compatible we're supposed to be as I've never looked!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I'm Virgo, husband is Scorpio - not supposed to be a good match, but we have been married 25+ years, so we're making it work somehow!


----------



## Amberwaves (Nov 26, 2010)

Myself, Aries the Ram, he is Libra the scales. We are supposed to be opposites, yet compatible. Makes some sense, go figure.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Me= leo
Husband= scorpio

We are opposites, but it works. It's never a dull boring moment here. We both are passionate, and crazy about each other. We are extremely possessive of one another, and protective.


----------



## MyDog8em (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm a Scorp, W is an Aquarius. I dunno if we're supposed to match or not, but we do and do well. 10 yrs. and counting.


----------



## heatherlindsay (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm a female Aries born on April 13th and hes a capricorn born Dec 29th He is four years older then me. I have no clue if that's considered to be a good match!or what things we would need to work on to be compatible


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Wife is Leo. I'm Cancer, phallus rising.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

GEMINI AND SCORPIO
Gemini's imagination and Scorpio's dynamism would make a good combination if only these two were able to get along together. There is combustion in the bedroom, but they soon find out that sex isn't everything. Scorpio is sensual, passionate, demanding, jealous, inflexible. Gemini is fickle, flighty, superficial, lighthearted, changeable. Gemini is a social creature, Scorpio likes privacy. Scorpio's suspicious nature is in constant turmoil over Gemini's casual attitude about love. It won't be long before enough becomes too much. 

Astrology Relationships for Gemini - What Signs are Gemini Compatible With?
Each sign has a page w/information about characteristics etc...
Also check out your "love campatibilty" by clicking on that link.
Interesting stuff.

I am the Gemini and my H is Scorpio....
This fits us to a "T"


----------

